# Axe FX II Guitar cab/active monitor help



## Saidincontext (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi guys,
So I got my axe fx II after much debate, and I am actually getting some great tone, I am only having one problem, when I crank the volume up I get a lot of the high end coming through more than the whole sound together
My setup is as follows:
Axe Fx II, out 1/out two in mono -> BBE Sonic Maximizer -> Mesa 2:100 -> two 4x12 guitar cabs.

The cabs are loaded with celestions, old school V30's on bottom, Greenbacks on top. I am thinking my problem is the greenbacks have too much of a high end.
What speakers do you think would be good to swap these speakers out? Should I keep the V30's?

I was also looking at Mackie 1221 Active P.A. speakers has anyone here tried them? 

I love my guitar rig, this whole axe thing is just as frustrating as I thought it would be, I just didn't think I'd need to buy a whole new rig...

Maybe it's the mesa?

Any help with experiences would be great guys, thanks!

SIC


----------



## asher (Apr 12, 2013)

I think this is just a thing that happens with these at higher volume - my Ultra was doing the same thing. I turned down the Damping in the power amp section and tweaked my treble down some and that seemed to help (using a boosted Recto model). This is through a Mackie HD1221, btw, which I've been fairly pleased with so far.


----------



## MastrXploder (Apr 12, 2013)

I switched to mackie about a year and a half ago. With the new firmware it can get that same "push" that you get with a cab. I feel at least. Plus I can lift my hd1221 with one hand. Way more convenient. Just buy one from american musical supply so you can do payments and they have an awesome 45 day return policy if you dont like it


----------



## asher (Apr 12, 2013)

MastrXploder said:


> I switched to mackie about a year and a half ago. With the new firmware it can get that same "push" that you get with a cab. I feel at least. Plus I can lift my hd1221 with one hand. Way more convenient. Just buy one from american musical supply so you can do payments and they have an awesome 45 day return policy if you dont like it



I just grabbed mine off eBay and hammered back out the grill dents 

Honestly I don't even think you need the firmware update to get that push, just turn the Mackie's "level" (it's more like.. fullness/body/power with some volume on top) knob up and make sure you're running enough lows/low-mids. Turn up to taste, and BOMF!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 12, 2013)

BBE Sonic Maximizer.

Delete that off your rig.

Welcome.


----------



## Saidincontext (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah?
That was what I was thinking about the mackie for, the size, the full range (which i've heard makes the Axe sound way better) and the power, not to mention getting rid of a power amp that weighs 40-50 pounds lol.

The whole thing was I wanted a "tube like" headroom, or maybe I'm just trying not to convert to digital fully, a little bit of denial for the love I've had for my gear for years, but if it sounds good it sounds good right?

As for the BBE, I'll pull it out of the loop and check it out, maybe it will help but those maximizers have served me well over the years. I like a fairly bright sound with tight bass and that's exactly what it does when I run it with a parametric

Any other opinions?
Would it help to upgrade the speakers to something like 100wx4 or 75wx4 or the opposite, a higher wattage power amp?

I think I will try both, might as well try the mackies, they may be perfect for me.


----------



## danresn (Apr 14, 2013)

Fletcher

This demonstrates some of your problem


----------



## larry (Apr 20, 2013)

running a similar setup with my ultra, but out1 runs to FOH and out 2 runs to 2:100. the bbe is first in my signal chain, then it runs into a siegmund missing link and the then ultra.

out1 is eq'd to mimic the backline signal as close as possible and out 2 is run without cab sims (obviously). both eq's are A/B'd for phase issues and compensated. it took a while but now it all runs smoothly. I suspect this is what you need to do to correct what's going on. bypass the BBE and eq your outs to solve the issue. then bring the BBE back in and adjust contour/process signals to taste. I use 12 o'clock as a starting point and usually keep the contour there while the process knob ends up around 2.. I also trigger the modern voicing wia midi in the 2:100 whenever any distortion is used.

It may be too late, but I think you've got killer gear. it's a matter of getting it to produce the exact sound you're looking for -which I feel your axe/2:100 rig can more than accomplish.


----------

